# Supersix Seat post size?



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Folks,
I just got a sweet Supersix frameset in pearl white color and I need to know what size the seat tube is.
Also, what size front derailleur clamp does it take?
Any advise would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Tommy,

The FD size is 34.5mm and seat tube is 31.6mm.


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

FD is actually 34.9 which mostly gets translated to 35mm


----------

